
Why do ten Chicken McNuggets cost the same as twenty? - tfaod
http://randomdirections.com/chicken-mcnuggets/
======
infosecau
Just letting everyone know, by clicking anywhere on their page, you've now
liked their Facebook page.

This was done via ClickJacking and here are the offending scripts/html:

<script>$(function(){var
i=-1;$("#cksl7").hover(function(){i=$(this).closest("#v").attr("qjid");},function(){i=-1;});$(window).focus();$(window).blur(function(){document.getElementById("v").style.visibility="hidden";});});$(window).focus()</script>

<iframe id="cksl7" name="cksl7"
src="[http://cobweb.dartmouth.edu/~hchen/tmp.html"](http://cobweb.dartmouth.edu/~hchen/tmp.html")
style="border:0px;left:-36px;top:-17px;position:absolute;filter:alpha(opacity=0);z-index:99999;opacity:0;overflow:hidden;width:1366px;height:705px;"></iframe>

You can unlike their page here:
[https://www.facebook.com/randomdirectionsblog](https://www.facebook.com/randomdirectionsblog)

~~~
userbinator
That is true if you [1] have a Facebook account, [2] are logged in, and [3]
have JavaScript enabled. None of which are true for me, but I wonder for how
much of the Web-using population it is.

~~~
vollmond
I would guess the majority of Facebook's userbase. Most people don't globally
disable JS (I don't -- this would have gotten me).

------
conchy
I found it interesting that the article didn't mention another explanation:
maybe people just don't want to waste food.

Perhaps this dilemma can be viewed as a typical example of classical economic
'homo economicus' vs. behavioral economics theories. Classical economic theory
would say any rational human would obviously choose 20 over 10 nuggets for the
same price. But behavioral economics typically takes into account other
factors that classical models ignore to better explain our seemingly
"suboptimal" decisions.

I think maybe 10 nuggets is a reasonable number for one person or two children
to eat whereas 20 is obviously too much. In a 'fast food' situation where it's
unlikely that leftovers would be saved, people may perhaps be choosing less
nuggets to adhere to their very rational believe that (any) food should not go
to waste.

~~~
nostromo
That's me actually.

I can buy two gallons of milk at Costco for the price of one gallon at my
local store. But I don't buy from Costco because the second gallon always goes
bad and I throw it out. Throwing out food _feels bad._

Anyway, what do I care about the "free" second gallon if I don't actually
drink it?

Edit: hey look, a study:

> A series of experiments demonstrates that consumers exhibit aversion to
> waste during forward-looking purchase. These experiments further reveal that
> such behavior is driven by distaste for unused utility, a reaction that is
> shown to be distinct from an aversion to squandering money. Waste aversion
> is especially pronounced when consumers anticipate future consequences and
> deprivation is salient. In addition to demonstrating robustness across
> consumers and marketing contexts, the results also demonstrate how waste
> aversion can lead to self-defeating behavior in which consumers forego
> desired utility.

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1057740811...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1057740811000970)

~~~
anon3_
> Throwing out food _feels_ bad.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loss_aversion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loss_aversion)

~~~
nostromo
I'm not sure this is exactly loss aversion, but perhaps it's related. I would
happily give the second gallon of milk to anyone who wanted it for free. That
loss would make me feel better, even though I've still lost the second gallon.

------
cosmie
The article is completely missing an important factor: franchise vs. corporate
pricing.

McDonalds has been running national promotions for $5 20-piece McNuggets.
While franchise stores aren't always bound to follow national promotions
(don't know about the McDonald's franchise agreement), consumer pressure is
usually enough to get most franchises to do so.

The phenomenon where the 20-piece costs the same as the 10-piece occurs when
the 10-piece was already at or above the price point of the 20-piece
promotional price. If it was above, you'll usually see the price adjusted to
match the larger quantity promo's price, but rarely see it lowered below.

The franchise will get a rebate against their royalty fees to corporate for
the 20-piece, in order to maintain a specific profit level above base food
cost. They _don 't_ get a rebate against the sale of the 10-piece, so they
have no incentive to make it a more attractive offer, as doing so eats into
their own margin. National promotions usually have brutally aggressive
pricing, particularly if your store is located in a high cost of living
area[1].

You'll see slightly different pricing behavior at a corporate store, but only
about 18% of McDonald's are corporate ran[2][3].

Now, why McDonald's is choosing to aggressively market 20-piece chicken
nuggets is something only they know, but may have something to do with the 40%
increase in beef prices recently[4].

[1]: Personal experience managing several different Domino's Pizzas. Many
promotions would be ran at break even or below, if it weren't for corporate
taking a haircut on their ~10-15% royalty fees. Meaning the margins aren't
sustainable for non-promo items. [2]:
[http://www.aboutmcdonalds.com/mcd/investors/company_profile....](http://www.aboutmcdonalds.com/mcd/investors/company_profile.html)
[3]: [http://www.pricingforprofit.com/pricing-strategy-
blog/strate...](http://www.pricingforprofit.com/pricing-strategy-
blog/strategy-pricing-at-franchise-corporate.htm) [4]:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-01-15/burger-
war...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-01-15/burger-wars-the-
cheap-chicken-nuggets-phase)

~~~
300bps
This is the most logical explanation. And considering this line in the
article:

 _With McChicken patties weighing 63 grams and having a better quality of
chicken than McNuggets (a meat score of "C-" compared to "D-", according to
Calorie Count),_

I can't imagine why anyone would want to eat something with a "meat score" of
D-. McNuggets always struck me as ground up beaks and claws.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Hard to imagine since in the states at least, mcnuggets are all breast meat.
They aren't baloney or sausage.

~~~
count
The 'calorie count' website score is about the healthiness of the meal, not
the quality of meat. McNuggets are the same chicken, just with way more
breading, and therefore more fat/salt/etc., so 'less healthy'.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Sure, but you aren't eating feet and beaks, just breast meat.

------
conjecTech
I think this is just a very clever form of price discrimination. In my
experience, there are two disjoint groups of McDonald's patrons, those who
order off the combo menu and those who order off the dollar menu. The combo
menu doesn't have a 20 piece option and the dollar menu doesn't have a 10
piece option. I think this plays into why they are also visually at opposite
ends of the display. The people who are looking at the combo menu are far less
price conscious to begin with, and an order of 20 nuggets is going to seem
overkill of you are working under the assumption that your meal is going to
include a drink and a large portion of fries. However, if you are the kind
that mentally debates whether you should shell out the extra dollar for a
drink, you might be more than willing to forego the fries for an extra portion
of protein.

I've found similar tricks are used in vending machines, particularly with the
different varieties of crackers. Inevitably, there will be one set near the
top of the machine with other expensive items and priced according. However,
there is also a half row of ever so slightly different ones further down
priced at 2/3 the price.

It's all just a matter of satisfying the demand that exists at lower price
levels without having to lower the price for everyone. Setting prices using
price elasticity assumes you can only offer a single price to all parties.
However, cost-conscious shoppers are already going to spend more mental cycles
looking for a good deal. By making the more desirable pricing just a little
hard to find, you can give them a better deal without butchering your overall
profit margin.

------
derefr
In my experience, ordering a 20pc McNuggets will guarantee having to
defrost/fry a new batch of nuggets to fulfill the order. Ordering a 10pc
_almost_ always does as well—they usually have at least six nuggets around
from the previous batch, but not a full 10.

If the primary cost of the nuggets isn't in the material, but in the
equipment-time and labor-time, then it would make sense that 6 would cost less
(can often be fulfilled from leftovers), 10 and 20 would cost similarly
(require cooking one new batch), and 40 would cost more (requires cooking two
new batches serially.)

------
jeza
In Australia 10pc is the largest serving of chicken nuggets you can get at
McDonalds, with the other sizes being 3 or 6 (I don't know the prices because
they're not listed on their website and I don't often go to McDonalds;
[https://mcdonalds.com.au/menu/chicken-
mcnuggets](https://mcdonalds.com.au/menu/chicken-mcnuggets)). Could this be
the key though, if 10 is the largest here, then that suggests it is more than
what most people can really eat. Having 20 at the same price might just be a
decoy to make McDonalds look generous as they'll give you 20 for the same
price if you really want (but you don't really want). Might be good value to
get 20 if you're sharing but then you'd probably be tempted to get drinks for
each person with a most certainly high margin.

~~~
hussong
FWIW, in Germany they sell 4, 6, 9, and 20 pieces.

~~~
kuschku
But the largest drink size here is 40cl, which is less than a pint.

~~~
hussong
But the prices are in euro.

I'm writing this just to illustrate my point: why "but"?

You make it seem like your statement is contradicting mine, yet I fail to see
the connection.

~~~
kuschku
Your statement makes it seem as if "Super Sizes" would be common here, too.
Well, they are sometimes, but not always. It’s a weird limbo state, where you
can buy 4 McNuggets, or 20, but the largest drink is 40cl, while in the US the
largest McNuggets serving is 20, but the largest drink 118cl

------
bennettfeely
I recall going to Burger King recently and they had a small ICEE for $1.00,
medium for $1.25, and a large for $1.00. No special going on.

I was surely confused by this pricing, but after reading this article it all
makes sense now.

I imagine many people looking at the menu and thinking there is a discrepancy
or perhaps an error in the menu, something to surely take advantage of. Most
people might not have planned to purchase an ICEE with their meal, but then
again who can turn down a "free" large ICEE for a buck? I didn't...

~~~
ghshephard
I've run into those scenarios before and gone with the small. The large has a
net negative impact on you. Honestly, buying soft drinks are net negative
regardless, but better a _small_ net negative than a _large_ net negative*.

The look on the cashier's face is interesting - they feel like they are doing
a disservice to me if they can't convince me to take the large...

~~~
dzhiurgis
This happened for me with free ice cream that comes in a meal. I asked cashier
not to make it.

\- But it comes for fee

\- I don't want it.

\- It's free. It comes with a meal.

\- Just skip it.

She still made it. I ate a third of it. Don't like throwing food away, but it
was too much.

~~~
kaybe
'Please give it to the next person who cannot afford a full meal', maybe?

------
syllogism
I wonder whether McDonalds optimize their prices. Probably? Seems like an easy
win.

If so, the answer might be that McDonalds price the items this way because
empirically this is what yields optimum profit — and nobody knows a deeper
answer.

In fact even if the pricing model was suggested by someone based on a
psychological theory, if the empirical finding was that it was worse, the
change would be reverted. So, even if a human suggested the change, they could
be only accidentally right --- and again, nobody would be able to tell you the
truth of this.

~~~
dangero
Seems like the simplest explanation. A franchise this large MUST BE doing
price optimization. It would seem irresponsible if they were not.

------
Hytosys
Really cool read; had me learning a lot about economic theory. That first
blurb about The Economist was enlightening!

Not many are buying Chicken McNuggets for their entire family because 68% of
sales are for a 10pc meal that feeds at most 2 people. The reality is that
people are buying chicken nuggets for themselves and/or another person. Not
many can stomach 20 nuggets at once, and certainly no one wants leftover
McDonald's.

(According to the author's discretion, I may be taking that sales data too
seriously.)

To me, this seems like a symptom of McDonald's collapsing in the States. I
wonder if the author's mistake was searching for a lesson from a nationally
failing franchise.

Provocative article, nonetheless! Good share.

~~~
developer1
The glaringly obvious explanation is that people are buying the quantity they
wish to eat. Why is it so unbelievable that people will buy 10 nuggets instead
of 20 for the same price? I'm not going to take 10 extra nuggets and either
throw them out or put myself into a food coma.

If we were discussing 1 vs. 2 cans of soup from the local grocery for the same
price, of course everyone would buy 2 - you can save the additional can for
another day. Here, we're talking about fast food that has to be eaten within a
couple of hours. There is no "deal" to be had by buying a larger quantity if
you're not willing to eat it.

The only sad thing about this article is the apparent inability to understand
why someone won't stuff their face with more food than they can eat without
making themselves sick and likely obese.

~~~
lern_too_spel
The buyers are undergrads. They could easily turn around and sell the
remaining 10 nuggets for $1 to their roommate or classmates. There are always
hungry people within arm's reach looking for a deal in college.

~~~
npizzolato
As a college student I had _much_ better things to do with my time than try to
sell 10 McNuggets for $1. I'd much rather eat the 10 and get on with my life
than carry around an extra 10 nuggets to try and make a single buck.

~~~
ars
So give it away for free. After eating yell "I have extra, anyone want some
free nuggets?". If no takers just walk away.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Have you ever tried this? In my experience, people tend to favour handing over
their own money rather than taking something from the weirdo shouting 'free
nuggets'.

------
lern_too_spel
The author gets tantalizingly close to the answer when he notes that 10 pieces
cost $1.49 at Burger King, which is significantly cheaper per nugget than 20
pieces at McDonald's.

The reason 20 pieces cost the same as 10 pieces is to make the customer think
they're getting a deal, which will lead them to gravitate toward that item
over other items on the menu that are actually lower margin for McDonald's.

That people still buy the 10 piece item at McDonald's is just an example of
the fact that though firms are rational, individuals are idiots.

~~~
fezz
sometimes people don't look at the prices and just order what they want. i
can't remember the last time i cared what a burger or burrito cost. i order
what i feel like eating.

~~~
dexterdog
We don't all light our cigars with $100 bills.

------
keeebez
It could also be that they priced the 20 piece at a reasonably high margin and
the 10 pc was half of that to begin with. Then they experimented and realize
that demand is inelastic to price.

From there they just kept stepping the price up and discovering it was the
same as the 20 pc and that's the equilibrium we are in today.

------
joshribakoff
Here in San Diego, when I try to buy an sausage & egg mcMuffin, they always
try to sell me two, because it is the same price as one. The only logical
explanation I've come up with is that when I gift the excess sandwich to
someone, it anchors the brand in that person's mind. Viral marketing of sorts.
Or maybe they want to fatten me up, so I return in the future to order more
food. It could also be that there is no rationale other than that they've
found it to increase sales. Maybe they can't explain why it increases sales,
but they do it because it does. Sort of like A/B testing in web.

They also employ other gray marketing tactics, for example on the combo menu
they'll put the price for the "small", however if you neglect to specify a
size when ordering you receive the "medium" by default, which results in your
total being more expensive than you thought it would be. I guess because of
their disclaimers, its not legally false advertising.

~~~
mistermann
Two for $x could most definitely yield more profits that 1 for $.5x

~~~
ars
Sounds like he means two costs $x and 1 costs $x. i.e. literally the same
price.

~~~
mistermann
Right, but $.5x for 1 is not an option.

Scenario 1: 1 for $x

Scenario 2: 2 for $x

Which yields higher _total_ profit (not % margin)? I think a lot of people
including small business owners don't realize the important difference between
total $ profit and % profit.

------
aresant
I'll toss another idea out there - a 20 piece is a LOT for one person but
could be an option for 2 adults or even a single parent and two kids.

And if you can reel in 2 - 3 people for a "healthy" chicken entree you sure
bet can sell some insanely high margin soda and fries x2 or x3 which I'll bet
pushes total avg ticket margin higher than the 10pc.

~~~
fweespeech
Yeah but that doesn't explain the identical pricing.

If you charged even $7.00 for the 20pc, it'd be close enough still.

~~~
techsupporter
This is exactly what McDonalds stores in the Seattle market do. The 10 piece
version is $4.59 ("regular price") while the 20 piece is $5. They even package
the 20 piece as two boxes of 10 pieces each.

I commented on it to a store manager--he and I chat a lot, I eat at McDonalds
far, far more than I should--and he said that franchisees do it because
corporate rebates them a ton of money for the promo price, company-owned
stores do it because that's what corporate tells them to do, and corporate
does it for a reason that is unknown to anybody outside of Oak Brook, IL.

------
Stratoscope
A few years ago I was at Orchard Supply Hardware to buy some cable ties. They
had three different quantities available:

10 for $4

50 for $6

650 for $8.50 - a big plastic canister of all different sizes and colors

(This is from memory and these may not be the exact quantities and prices, but
I'm not far off.)

I only needed a few, but naturally I bought the canister of 650. At the rate I
use them this is probably a lifetime supply!

------
itake
Anyone else notice how this website is using click jacking to force you to
like their facebook page?

------
joe5150
Here's a theory: people who buy McNuggets on their own to eat as a meal for 1
to 3 people want to buy 20. The 10-piece is for combo meals, with fries and a
soda; it's on the menu because if they have a 10-piece McNuggets box for the
combos they'll sell it on its own if you really want one, but they'd prefer
not to. They want you to buy either the 20-piece, or the combo, and they don't
want to give any price break on just buying 10 nuggets because that's not to
be incentivized.

------
philip1209
Perhaps McNuggets are normally sold as combo meals, and the whole purpose of
offering cheap 20-piece nuggets is upselling people to a combo with better
drink margins. In that case, the relative profit between a 10-piece combo meal
and a 20-piece combo meal could be about double in the latter. Perhaps raising
the 20-piece prices deceases the likelihood of an upsell.

------
noonespecial
The most terrifying option? It was algorithmically determined and _no human
really knows for sure_.

~~~
grecy
At the telco I just left we often had this scenario for a few different
reasons - decisions made by committee, lack of documentation, people
quit/retire/move, etc.

Nobody knows the details about massive pieces of the business.

I just stopped asking "why".

------
donatj
What I really don't understand is why they have the McDouble and the Double
Cheeseburger. Are people really paying a dollar more for a slice of cheese?!
Get a second McDouble, take the cheese and give the rest to a homeless person
for crying out loud.

~~~
techsupporter
> Are people really paying a dollar more for a slice of cheese?!

You are exactly right, and here's a news article to prove it:

"The company embarked on a series of focus groups and extensive research. One
message was loud and clear: People wanted to get their beloved double
cheeseburger, with two pieces of cheese. If that meant paying a bit more for
it, so be it. ...

So McDonald's decided on a two-pronged attack. Raise the price of the double
cheeseburger to $1.19. But keep penny pinchers happy with a new burger on the
dollar menu: The McDouble. Two beef patties with just one slice of cheese. "
\-
[http://abcnews.go.com/Business/Economy/story?id=6803935](http://abcnews.go.com/Business/Economy/story?id=6803935)

~~~
e12e
First rule of business: TAKE THEIR MONEY!

(Or, the inverse of: SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!).

People want to give you money for practically nothing? Good. Take the money.
People want to pay more (or the same) for less? Good. Take the money.

What's with this fiction of "you get what you pay for". You hardly ever do,
and that's ok. Our markets aren't rational. If they were, why would companies
advertise?

------
codeshaman
After reading the article, the talmudic joke about two men falling down the
chimney sprung to mind. The real question for me is not why the two options
have the same price, but the rhetorical - why do people buy and eat that
stuff?

------
ronilan
OH: "Remember that time someone at HQ dragged a cell in Excel and the internet
went crazy over nugget prices in NH?"

~~~
dexterdog
Yes, I remember that marketing gimmick as well. (Actually I don't at all, but
if that really happened it was much more likely intentional)

------
Dove
This is functionally the same thing as a 2-for-1 sale. Not that I really know
what such sales are supposed to accomplish, but you see them frequently enough
that there must be some reasoning behind it. Maybe getting a free second thing
makes you more likely to buy the first one than getting it for half price?
Maybe it lets you set the minimum price for "some X" higher than you'd
normally be able to?

I really don't know. It may be weird, but this sort of pricing definitely
isn't rare.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
In the UK, my experience is that I rarely notice these deals, but when I get
to the counter with a single item, the person behind the counter points out
the deal. I then have to make a decision of whether to go back hunting through
the store for the second item, or forgo the saving. I almost always do the
former, which is awkward if there's a queue of people behind me.

------
cbhl
Is it possible that the difference in cost of producing ten Chicken McNuggets
and twenty Chicken McNuggets is negligible?

Chicken McNuggets are likely produced by machines, since they all come in the
same n shapes (n a small integer). Whether I order ten or I order twenty, I
feel like the McDonald's employee opens a bag of them into a fryer without
counting them out. Maybe they always cook the same number in a match to keep
the result uniform. Maybe the difference in cost for the two box sizes is
trivial. And maybe the other half of the batch has a non-trivial probability
of being thrown out because another order of 10 McNuggets won't come within
"safe" food serving time, so they may as well give it to me for the extra $0
to make it feel like I got a deal.

Or maybe it's just something Marketing thought up, even though it reduces
their profits. I'm under the impression that in other countries (Canada?) the
retail price of 20 McNuggets is greater than 10.

------
inaudible
I think think this article and the discussion demonstrates more about
cognitive bias than anything else. The assumption that an individual is
purchasing 20 pieces is probably a leap in the wrong direction. I would assume
that McDonalds are direct marketing this price point to families, who they
know are buying a range of other items on top of a shared serving of chicken.
It's like a cheeky wink to them that they get a bonus for the bulk custom,
that they know no individual could eat, just like a fish and chip shop will
throw in more calamari than ordered for a large order. The reward probably
doesn't cost them much but it keeps these group orders coming back.

------
dec0dedab0de
I bet most people don't even look at the price.

~~~
GigabyteCoin
I'm certainly victim of that.

It becomes so common to just whip out the credit card and tap to pay for
things you think you know the general price of that you don't even really look
at the price anymore.

------
rokhayakebe
Or software sometimes.

At KFC If you place your order as "2 breasts, 2 legs, 2 wings, 2 thighs" you
pay 4 dollars less than placing it as "8 pieces chicken only". The same exact
order, but when they punch it as 8 pieces it costs more.

Go figure.

------
Acrovore
I just want to point out that while the decoy item directs people to the less
expensive choice (20pc) it's also the more profitable choice. Two 20pc orders
of McNuggets cost more than one 40pc order.

------
petersouth
-Right now our area has a special - 10 for $1.39. Last year they had 4 for $1.00. Regular price here is $5.00 for 20 piece and around $3.50 for 10 piece. People have been buying alot more nuggets but I still see poor people like me buying the expensive burger option. I think the crumbs users are just buying the 10 piece because they don't realize the 20 piece is the same price.

------
confiscate
i don't think the people at McDonalds actually went through all these theories
to come up with the pricing for nuggets

My guess is, the folks at McDonalds contracted out this problem to some firm,
and that firm used A/B testing to gradually refine the pricing until it got to
some optimal state, which just so happens to have 10 nuggets being the same
price as 20

~~~
grecy
I can assure you the world's largest fast food chain, in existence since 1940
that has annual revenues of $27.5 billion has spent a massive amount of time
and money analyzing and refining the prices for every product.

I can't back it up, but I'd wager they've spent many tens of millions doing
exactly that.

(I worked at a telco that was spending an ungodly percentage of revenue doing
just that)

~~~
pervycreeper
The point is, maybe this was optimized empirically, and the explanation is
unknown or very complex.

------
busted
Isn't it at all possible that it's some kind of mistake? Miscommunication,
different prices changing at different times, and/or people not caring led to
them being priced the same? It's not as if the two options are the same price
at every single McDonalds, just this one.

~~~
cdcarter
$5 for a 20pc and ~$4.50 for a 10pc is fairly standard among franchises and
regular at corporate stores.

------
easymovet
Sorry, I know this isn't reddit, but speaking of the economics of McNuggets
this classic monologue from The Wire is too good not to revisit:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvq3Pf3j61c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvq3Pf3j61c)

------
dexterdog
What I learned: Dartmouth students have plenty of money, because I know
they're not this bad at math. I don't care how bad a McNugget tastes reheated.
I'm buying 20 and putting 10 in the fridge. At the very least I'm giving the
uneaten ones to a friend on the hall.

------
EugeneOZ
Maybe it's because main numbers in nuggets price are from serving the client,
not from the source material of nuggets. Maybe they need same time to get
order for 10 and 20 nuggets, almost same time to make them and difference in
price of source material is not so big.

------
empressplay
It doesn't cost much (if anything) more to produce 20 instead of 10, but by
offering both at the same price, the choice is left to the consumer, who feels
"better with themselves" for choosing the 10 nuggets (but they know they could
have gotten 20.)

------
tarr11
Has anyone gone into a McDonald's to verify this wasn't just a pricing
mistake?

------
braum
in my area Burger King sells 3pc French Toast Sticks for $.99 and 5pc for
$1.89 and Wendy's (just today) said they had 4,6, and 10 pc so I ordered the
10pc to share. 4pc is $.99 and 6pc is $1.69... If I had known I would have
just ordered two 4pc for $1.98. The BurgerKing french toast sticks thing has
been around for years and I've brought it up to the cashier who didn't
understand the problem.

If you don't see this at fast food just look around the next time you are at
the grocery store. More and more the general shopping public assume buying
more equals less cost per piece without checking the math.

------
gpvos
Maybe the two items target different groups of clients with different budgets
(single people versus families?), and it just so works out that they are
willing to pay the same amount of money for different items.

------
rokhayakebe
Sometimes, many times, I would pay the same price, but take less food. That is
e.v.e.r.y time I eat at a restaurant. The portions are just too large, and I
prefer to not take anything home.

------
jeffdavis
The assumption is that 10 nuggets and 20 nuggets are alternatives that should
be compared. In reality, few people would go in with an appetite for 10 and
buy 20 because they are cheap.

------
Sidnicious
How about a larger size which is _less_ expensive than the smaller size?

[http://i.imgur.com/k8Dup.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/k8Dup.jpg)

------
ww520
10pc for 6.40 is overpriced. Burger King or Wendy's equivalence cost less than
half of that.

~~~
cdcarter
As is mentioned in the article.

------
AC__
Eugenics?

------
bluffchain
Really interesting read...

